# Gen 2 tpms sensors are a different frequency than Gen 1



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like GM is trying to reduce interference. I wonder if they changed all their vehicle TPMS frequencies or if they're simply using a random frequency from a list of frequencies for each product line.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

UpstateNYBill said:


> interestingly enough from what I have read, the gm relearn tool works for either frequency, as the relearn frequency itself is in the 100Mhz range.


I'm pretty sure that's a magnetic signal (not a radio one) and it would be in the 100KHz range, not MHz.

Note that if the TPMS frequency has changed, that probably means the fob/remote has changed as well. In the Gen 1, it's the same receiver. I tend to doubt if GM added another receiver for the Gen 2 just for the TPMS.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Wait a sec - 433MHz puts it smack in the middle of the 70cm ham bands. I'd predict more interference, not less.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

That is a strange thing. Can't imagine it really matters that much.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a magnetic signal (not a radio one) and it would be in the 100KHz range, not MHz.
> 
> Note that if the TPMS frequency has changed, that probably means the fob/remote has changed as well. In the Gen 1, it's the same receiver. I tend to doubt if GM added another receiver for the Gen 2 just for the TPMS.


That was a typo in my part. Yes, I meant 100 KHz.

And yes, the parts guy said the fob is most likely 433 Mhz as well.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

UpStateNY Bill-

I've read the GEN 2 are the same tire size and wheel hub combination. Other than the TPMS, everything fits ok? I think you're one of the first to try it.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> UpStateNY Bill-
> 
> I've read the GEN 2 are the same tire size and wheel hub combination. Other than the TPMS, everything fits ok? I think you're one of the first to try it.


The 16" aluminum wheels from my 2012 fit fine on my 2017 Cruze, but the tire sizes are different so my Speedo is off a bit with these snow tires.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

UpstateNYBill said:


> And yes, the parts guy said the fob is most likely 433 Mhz as well.


One way to check - examine your FOB for a FCC ID and look that up.


----------



## rippem (Feb 8, 2017)

I just got 13598772 for my new 2nd gen '16

lookup says the 772's are 433 and '17 fit so your quoted part# 773's are not the only ones for these cars


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

rippem said:


> I just got 13598772 for my new 2nd gen '16
> 
> lookup says the 772's are 433 and '17 fit so your quoted part# 773's are not the only ones for these cars


That's typical for GM. I think there are at least three part numbers for the Gen 1 tpms sensors.


----------



## BradParm (Jun 1, 2018)

Not sure if OP has an answer yet but I leased my wife a 2015 Cruze when it was new. I purchased TPMS sensors and GM steelies from the stealership with GM employee discount and winter tires from my own source. I purchased the Orange EL re-learn tool for easy wheel rotation and winter/summer wheel swaps. Last year, we turned in the 2015 lease and leased a 2017 Cruze. Like the OP, I thought I'll just use the winters from the 2015. This past fall when I installed the winters, the re-learn tool would not work!! So I was left with questioning if it was the TPMS sensor frequency or does the re-learn tool not work for the 2017. She didn't seem to have an issue driving through the winter with the warning light so I left it until spring. I can now confirm that the re-learn tool DOES work with the 2017 and the problem MUST be the TPMS sensor freq. When I swapped back to the summers, I was indeed able to use the tool to re-learn. So I guess over the summer I'll have to figure out what frequency the new car needs and source some new sensors.


----------

